
Robotic bees could pollinate plants in case of insect apocalypse - dsr12
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/oct/09/robotic-bees-could-pollinate-plants-in-case-of-insect-apocalypse
======
stuartmscott
Hated in the Nation - Black Mirror season 3, episode 6 -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hated_in_the_Nation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hated_in_the_Nation)

